# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010



## xfishbonex (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe leute 
ich wünsche euch im januar viel glück und fettes silber #6
lg andre


----------



## gallus (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Ein willkommender JahresAnfang Andre´,
finde es besser wenn die Mefofänge wieder auf den Monat
bezogen werden können.


----------



## ADDI 69 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Jo , find ich auch . Kann man denn besser auseinanderhalten - auch für die eigene Pirschtaktik:q:q
@ Andre : und biste am 3. 01. mit bei ??


----------



## steven23883 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

ja finde es auch besser wenn die fänge in monate aufgeteilt werden... ist übersichtlicher....:m.... wünsche allen angel verrückten einen guten rutsch in neue jahr und ganz viele dicke fänge fürs jahre 2010.... und paßt mir auf eure finger am 31 auf...


----------



## steven23883 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

*@xFishbonex..... Andre dir wünsche ich nächstes jahr die ü80 an der peitsche#a rutsch gut rein dickerle*


----------



## MefoProf (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*



gallus schrieb:


> Ein willkommender JahresAnfang Andre´,
> finde es besser wenn die Mefofänge wieder auf den Monat
> bezogen werden können.



Dem schließe ich mich auch an.#6


----------



## Thomas090883 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Jo vollste Zustimmung:vik: dann weiß man was wann gegangen ist und muss nicht den ganzen Trööt durchwühlen.
So.... am Sonntag ist Neujahrsmefoanangeln... schön abfrieren und mal wieder nix fangen...freu mich schon:l

Gruß an alle Verückten

Thomas


----------



## fantazia (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Finde einzelne Monate auch besser.Hätte aber noch eine Idee.Man könnte alle einzelnen Monate in einem "Hauptthread" auflisten das erspart die Sucherei.


----------



## Nolfravel (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Moin Leute,

Ich würds cool finden, wenn die Offtopiclabertrööts auf den Monat bezogen werden und der Offtopicfreetrööt aufs Jahr.


Guten Rutsch in neue Jahr und viel Ostseesilber#6


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## fischibald (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Hi Leute,
ich fahre anfang Januar nach Fehmarn und wollte mal einen Tag mit der Spinne und Fliege zum Strand habe bisher aber nur Urlaub auf Fehmarn gemacht.
Hat eventuell einer von euch nen kleinen Tipp welcher Strand auf nen Fang hoffen läßt???
Ich hatte an Katharienhof gedacht#c

Gruß Jan


----------



## woern1 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

K'hof ist eigentlich immer ganz vielsprechend, vom Parkplatz eher rechts halten. Wo die Steine im Wasser anfangen gehts los.
Kannst aber auch noch paar Meter weiter und dann von der 'Spitze' aus weiter Richtung Staberdorf.
Vorsicht: Auf der gesamten Strecke ists beim Rein- und Rauswaten nicht ganz ungefährlich wg. vielen Steinen im Bereich.

Auch links vom PP Richtung Reusenpfähle + etwas weiter kann es sich lohnen.

Kommt natürlich auch immer auf Wind + Strömung drauf an.

Ev. könntest du auch 10.-€ investieren und den Angelführer 'Fehmarn' von U. Schroeter kaufen, da isnd alle vielsprechenden Strände gut beschrieben.
http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/SID=...c04c/index.php?screen=dstore.item.list#Wissen
*ISBN:* 978-3-937868-01-1
Aber auch die beste Beschreibung nützt nix, wenn keine Fische da sind (so wie heute und am Sonntag, zumindest bei mir).

werner


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

hallo leute 
denn haben wir das ja geregelt #6addi mein held am 3,1 kann ich leider nicht 
aber ich kan am 4.5.6.7.8.9:vik:such dir den tag aus 
ich bin auch schon heiß wie harry ko0mmt gut rein alle 
lg andre 
wir sehen uns im wasser


----------



## fischibald (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*



woern1 schrieb:


> K'hof ist eigentlich immer ganz vielsprechend, vom Parkplatz eher rechts halten. Wo die Steine im Wasser anfangen gehts los.
> Kannst aber auch noch paar Meter weiter und dann von der 'Spitze' aus weiter Richtung Staberdorf.
> Vorsicht: Auf der gesamten Strecke ists beim Rein- und Rauswaten nicht ganz ungefährlich wg. vielen Steinen im Bereich.
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und die Tipps#6

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr euch allen!!!

Gruß Jan


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Finde es monatlich auch besser...|rolleyes
Auf ein neues !:g:m


----------



## Zacharias Zander (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Frohes neues Jahr,an alle Mefojäger !!!


----------



## stefan08 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Frohes neues Jahr:vik:und dicke Trutten wünsche ich euch allen #g


----------



## Tewi (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

auch von mir nen frohes neues an alle mefoverrückten!
bei mir ging leider nichts in den letzten 2 wochen in der wismarbucht!


----------



## Nolfravel (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Auch von mir nochmal, Frohes neues Jahr!


Gruß JP


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

HALLO LEUTE 
ein frohes neues trutten jahr :vik:ich hoffe ich kann sonntag hier ne fangmeldung rein ballern #6lg andre


----------



## finnson (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

von mir auch allem ein frohes neues und viele dicke fischlein....
werde es montag mal wieder versuchen...


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Allen Mefo Jägern viel Fisch im schönsten Silberkleid für 2010#6


----------



## Waveman (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Frohes neues Jahr Ihr Freaks, möge die Silberschuppe bei Euch sein ...


----------



## Christian D (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Mir ist heute morgen sogar der Rollenfuß eingefroren:












Eigentlich ja zu schade für die Küste:





Fisch: wie die letzten Jahre auch erweisen sich meine ersten 2 Touren des Jahres als Nullnummern. Mein Guthaben ist also aufgefüllt und morgen kann ich das Silber abheben.


----------



## goeddoek (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Wünsche Euch allen auch ein gesundes, glückliches Jahr mit vielen schönen Angelerlebnissen :m




Christian D schrieb:


> Mein Guthaben ist also aufgefüllt und morgen kann ich das Silber abheben.



Ich drück Dir die Daumen #6 Werde morgen auch mal wieder losziehen. Bei uns war in der letzten Zeit 'ne pinkfarbene ( sieht grässlich aus   ) "Muffen" der Bringer


----------



## woern1 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Wie sieht denn die Muffen-Fliege in etwa aus?

Habe so auf die schnelle über google nix gefunden.
Wenn die auf Langeland gut geht, dann sollte die paar km weiter südlich auch gut sein..#h
Petri

werner


----------



## goeddoek (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Moin Werner #h

Ob die auf Langeland gut fängt, weiß ich nicht  

Ist recht leicht  zu binden:

 - 4er oder 6er Haken
 - ein paar Fäden Crystal Flash oder Magic Fibre als Schwanz
 - in der Hakenmitte genügend Beschwerung
 - dann mit rotem Chenille den Körper binden
 - Kugelkettenauge einbinden
 - in einer Dubbingschlaufe Polarfuchs verdrallen
 - damit 'nen "Kragen" machen und während jeden Törns fein  nach hinten bürsten
 - die "Reste" vom Ausbürsten des Polarfuchskragens dubben und um die Kugelkettenaugen legen
 - Abschlussknoten und fertig


----------



## venni-kisdorf (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Moin moin,

ich wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches 2010.

Mir ist es ehrlichgesagt noch etwas zu kalt zum Fischen, bei mir gehts dann erst wieder los wenn es etwas wärmer geworden ist. 
#r an alle die bei diesen temperaturen unter null unterwegs sind.

mir ist es an den Fingern eindeutig zu kalt und Fliegenfischen mit Handschuhen klappt bei mir nicht hab dann null gefühl für die Schnur fang mich dann eher selbst.

Ich werde dann noch einwenig mein Gerät schonen und die Winterpause genießen.

Petri Heil an alle.


----------



## woern1 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

@goeddoek:

Danke für die Beschreibung, die Fliege sieht gut aus und dürfte auch unter Wasser gut spielen und damit natürlich die Fische magisch anziehen.#6
Werde mich morgen vielleicht mal dran versuchen, eigentlich habe ich alles an Material da.

Petri

werner

PS: Sorry, ich hatte die beiden dän. Inseln mit L am Anfang verwechselt, ich meinte natürlich Lolland


----------



## ADDI 69 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Moin Moin
Wir waren heut morgen auch unterwegs :Andre,Thomas und meiner einer
Erst wollten wir nach Dazendorf.....Abbruch ....unternem halben Meter Neuschnee war nicht mehr zu erkennen wo die Straße verläuft #q#q#q...nach zweimaligem Festfahren von Thomas und nem 20minütigem Ausflug über einen Acker(knietiefer Pulverschnee)mit Thomas sein Auto am Haken(fishbone hat noch schöne Bilders davon) auf nach Heiligenhafen
da war leider auch nix zu angeln....ne 4bft NNO mit ordendlich Dreck im Wasser......zwei Std rumgelatscht -ab nach Meeschendorf uffe Insel
da bis um 16.00 gefischt , Resultat des ganzen Tages -ich einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze(war ca 50cm groß)
fishbone einen Anfasser sonst nixxxx---außer viel Spaßßß beim Ackerpflügen:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

hallo leute wie addi schon schreibte :vik:hatten wir mörder spaß im schnee :qgucks du hier 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 wo ist denn nun die straße :q



	

		
			
		

		
	
 sieht das schön aus |bigeyes



	

		
			
		

		
	
angelständer umsonst 



	

		
			
		

		
	
ist schnee nicht geil 



	

		
			
		

		
	
den einzigen fisch den ich gesehen habe war der wittling amstrand |bigeyesden hättet ihr als lolly benutzen können 
lg andre 
und wisst ihr was mittwoch gehts weiter :vik:


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Moinsinger Mädels.

Wie auf den Bildern bei Euch sah unsere Rückfahrt aus Dänemark aus, hatte aber auch leider kein Glück, nur jede Menge Spass.

Frohes Neues 2010 #h


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

hallo marian mein süssen :qdas bild ist ja auch nicht so schlecht  :q wir #xmorgen oki doki


----------



## anisha (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Moin,moin
bin neu hier im Forum.Ich angel jetzt fast genau 1Jahr auf Mefo.Hat lange und viele Strände gedauert bis ich die ersten erfolge verbuchen konnte.heute möchte ich auch mal eine fangmeldung abgeben.
03.01.10
15.00-17.00Uhr
Ort. Kifo
wind.N 2-3 
wassertemp.3grad
was.mefo 43cm
Bisher läuft das Jahr gut an. freitag hatte ich auch schon eine ,aber die schwimmt wieder, man sollte das jahr freundlich beginnen!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Hallo Anisha,

Respekt und ein fettes Petri zur ersten 2010!!! #h

@ Marian: Ex Polarfly unter enttarntem Namen? Dann ein fettes Hallo  

@ Andre: Ihr seid ja nicht ganz dicht :m Danke für die netten Pics, wenigstens ist Euch nichts abgefroren. Leider gibt das nur wieder eine Abmilderung des eigenen schlechten Gewissens! Aber nächstes Wochenende werde ich wohl auch mal wieder den Schneedeppen mimen Muahahahaha!

PS: Ich glaube, Dein Wittlingslolli war in Wirklichkeit ein Stöcker? Wonach hat er denn geschmeckt?

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Moinsen Felix.

Ich dachte du hattest in Stohl gewusst wer ich war 

Ich glaube ich war da nett, so ein Sch...ss :q:q:q


Bin mit einem Freund am WE in deiner Ecke, wenn du Lust hast können wir uns auf ein Fischerchen und Tee treffen :m
Vielleicht kommt Andre ja auch mit |kopfkrat


@ Andre.

Machen wir so.
Ich glaube du hast noch diese Woche Urlaub oder ???
Vielleicht kann ich mich einen Tag in dieser Woche freimachen, ähhhh fischen


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Cool! Gib ma über PN Bescheid, wann Ihr genau los wollt 

Gruß,

Felix


PS: Wenn Du mit "nett" diverse Spinnfischerverunglimpfungen meintest, hast Du recht :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Machen wir so, 'Herr Spinnfischer'


----------



## dat_geit (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Wenn ihr meint ihr wäret gestern hart gewesen, dürft ihr gerne hier mal schauen........

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2771209#post2771209


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Wenn ihr meint ihr wäret gestern hart gewesen, dürft ihr gerne hier mal schauen........
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2771209#post2771209


Moin 
Wir waren vielleicht nicht die Härtesten:qDafür hatten wir aber den Größeren Spaßfaktor|muahah::q:q:q:q


----------



## dat_geit (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Moin
> Wir waren vielleicht nicht die Härtesten:qDafür hatten wir aber den Größeren Spaßfaktor|muahah::q:q:q:q


das wage ich zu bezweifeln, bei dem Publikum das wir hatten.........:vik::q


----------



## Viper5684 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

hey leute,
ich hoffe ich bin hier in thread halbwegs richtig.
ich wollte ende märz anfang april hoch an die nord/ostsee auf 'MeFos...problem ist....ich hab nur ne normale wathose mit neoprensocken und schuhen.....wäre das möglich sich mit richtiger thermowäsche gegen de kälte zu schützen, oder hat man da keine chance?! Muss also ne neoprenhose her?
würde mich freuen, wenn mir einer vllt helfen könnte

lg
martin


----------



## Pat2712 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> ich hoffe ich bin hier in thread halbwegs richtig.
> ich wollte ende märz anfang april hoch an die nord/ostsee auf 'MeFos...problem ist....ich hab nur ne normale wathose mit neoprensocken und schuhen.....wäre das möglich sich mit richtiger thermowäsche gegen de kälte zu schützen, oder hat man da keine chance?! Muss also ne neoprenhose her?
> würde mich freuen, wenn mir einer vllt helfen könnte
> ...




also ich seh das so .... investiere die Kohle gleich in die Hose ... denn wer einmal Mefo fängt, will immer wieder fangen .... ging zumindest mir so  ... und dann brauchts die Hose eh immer wieder #6


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Viper5684 schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich bin hier in thread halbwegs richtig.



Nö, bista nicht :q Aber ist ja "Winterpause"

Generell ist das ein Thema für einen eigenen Trööt, auch wenn die aktuellen Meerforellenfänge in gewisser Weise davon abhängen, wie kalt Dir beim Angeln wird 


Gruß,

RM


----------



## Newflyfisher (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Moin Ihr Verrückten!

Bin ein absolutes Greenhorn was die "Mefojagd" angeht.Trotz des besch... Wetters bin ich nun mit Locotus das erstemal zu neuen Ufern aufgebrochen. War ja lange geplant und unsere Frauen hatten uns den Kurzurlaub genemigt.
Vom 02.01.-03.01. haben wir uns in Boltenhagen und Umgebung rumgetrieben um was Silbernes aber auch abends von der Seebrücke was Plattes zu erwischen.
Was soll ich sagen, hat beides geklappt. Sind Samstag nach 5 stündiger Anfahrt (für ca. 250 km) endlich gegen 11:30 im Wasser gewesen. Nach einer Stunde hatte ich 5 Meter vor den Füssen den ersten Biss. Ein Schwanzschlag und weg |gr: !
Neuer Wurf  in die gleiche Richtung, erster Anfasser nach 3 Kurbelumdrehungen und nach weiteren 6-7 wieder Biss und da war SIE :vik: mein allererstes Ostseesilber gute 40 cm auf einen Hansen Stripper in weiß.
In MV leider untermaßig aber einfach geil !!!

Die nächste Tour für März 2010 ist schon in Planung!

Besonderen Dank an Rosi für Ihre geniale Homepage, und Kraft 67 für die Tipps an locotus.


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

hallo 
nicht die größte aber die schönste #6ein ganz fettes petri heil zur ersten ostsee mefo #6und wieder ein neuer am strand :q lg andre


----------



## locotus (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Ja ich kann bestätigen, dass er sich riesig gefreut hat, nachdem ich sie gekeschert hatte.:q


----------



## gallus (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Newflyfisher schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Verrückten!
> 
> Bin ein absolutes Greenhorn was die "Mefojagd" angeht.Trotz des besch... Wetters bin ich nun mit Locotus das erstemal zu neuen Ufern aufgebrochen. War ja lange geplant und unsere Frauen hatten uns den Kurzurlaub genemigt.
> Vom 02.01.-03.01. haben wir uns in Boltenhagen und Umgebung rumgetrieben um was Silbernes aber auch abends von der Seebrücke was Plattes zu erwischen.
> ...



Petri!
Hoffe du hast die Kleine nicht vom Riff bis ans Ufer gezehrt und dort gelandet?|bigeyes

Das Ende vom Riff bis an den Strand wär nicht ganz so günstig
für den weiteren Wuchs!|uhoh:


----------



## gallus (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



locotus schrieb:


> Ja ich kann bestätigen, dass er sich riesig gefreut hat, nachdem ich sie gekeschert hatte.:q



Eins noch,

ein allerherzlichstes Pfui-Teufel
an den Fänger und dessen Begleitung!

P.S. Kein Spasz!!:r


----------



## Newflyfisher (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Eigentlich schade, dass man sich hier rechtfertigen muß #d, und das einem die Freude über seinen "goldigsten" Fang vermiest wird.
Also; die Kleine wurde knotenlos gekeschert und weder übers Riff gezerrt bzw im Sand oder Schnee abgelegt. Der Einzelhaken saß ziemlich knapp und wurde schonend gelöst. 
Somit habe ich mir und meiner Begleitung nichts vorzuwerfen.


----------



## gallus (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Newflyfisher schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade, dass man sich hier rechtfertigen muß #d, und das einem die Freude über seinen "goldigsten" Fang vermiest wird.
> 
> -Ja,schade..
> 
> ...



-Naja,ich ja fast auch nicht..


----------



## Newflyfisher (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Was willst du eigentlich? Was für 70 Meter? War nur bis zu den Knien im Wasser.Für mein Empfinden zu viel Wind und zu hohe Wellen.


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

gallus hat dich ne mücke gestochen |kopfkrat was los mit dir 
schlechte laune 
lg andre


----------



## Sleepwalker (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Moinsen, #h#h

erst einmal möchte ich unserem Neuen Fliegenfischer zu seiner ersten Mefo gratulieren.
Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass ich auch "gallus" bedenken teile.
So und um das Thema hier mal zum Abschluß zu bringen gebe ich euch mal einen Link mit auf dem Weg den alle egal ob Neuling oder alter Hase bitte berücksichtigen sollten.

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/kuestenknigge/kuestenknigge.html

Und noch etwas, unterlasst es doch bitte, Bilder von untermaßigen Fischen hier einzustellen.

Trotz allem wünsche ich uns ein erfolgreiches Mefo Jahr.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Newflyfisher (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Leute nun ist gut. Hätte ich die Forelle aus SH oder DK gepostet hätte sich wohl niemand aufgeregt. Denn dort ist es ja laut Fischereigesetz erlaubt maßige Fische ab 40 cm zu entnehmen. Dies ist nicht geschehen und sie kann ohne einen Schaden genommen zu haben wachsen und gedeihen.


----------



## Newflyfisher (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

@ Sleepwalker

Vielen Dank für den Link! Für mich noch unbekannt, aber sehr interessant.


----------



## goeddoek (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Newflyfisher schrieb:


> @ Sleepwalker
> 
> Vielen Dank für den Link! Für mich noch unbekannt, aber sehr interessant.



Der Küstenknigge steht auch erst seit 2004 oben im Bereich Meerforellen und Bellyboatangeln  

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34245

Aber zum Thema:

Petri Heil zur Ersten :m


----------



## fantazia (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> gallus hat dich ne mücke gestochen |kopfkrat was los mit dir
> schlechte laune
> lg andre


Moin,

naja recht hat er ja auch wenn man es netter hätte sagen können.

Dachte mir beim Anblick seines Fotos auch.Hmm ist es wirklich notwendig eine untermaßige zu Keschern und dann auch noch für ein Foto an den Strand zu schleppen?Also ich denke nicht.
Und der Griff sieht auch nicht gerade zimperlich aus eher wie nee Maulsperre:q.


Ich persönlich halte es so.Gekeschert werden nur Fische die ich auch mitnehmen will.Alles andere wird per Hand gelandet und meist direkt freigelassen.Nur wenn der Kollege schon mit der Cam bereit steht wird kurz im Wasser!!! ein Foto gemacht.Ein Fisch extra an Land schleppen um ein Foto zu machen und ihn dann zu releasen halte ich für sehr bedenklich.
Einmal bisschen zappeln und zack liegt er im Sand oder auf den Steinen.Also bei mir gibt es am Land nur Fotos von toten Fischen.



Mfg Olli


----------



## Jonas7287 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Wünsche euch allen eine frohes neues. Und viel erfolg wünsche ich euch auch. 
ich finde dass was bisher geschriben wurde richtig aber meint ihr nich es reicht langsam ist ja schon ein wenig kindisch und bin mir auch ziemlich sicher daas es nun jeder verstanden hat.


----------



## fantazia (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Natürlich muss auch mal gut sein.Mein Posting war auch keineswegs als Angriff gemeint eher im Gegenteil.So und nun genug OT weiter gehts mit die Fische#h.


----------



## locotus (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Wie ich es liebe, nicht dabei gewesen und gesehen wie es wirklich war, aber erstmal ein Fass aufmachen.#d 

Habt ihr alle eure erste Mefo mit der Hand gelandet? Habt ihr sofort gesehen, wie groß sie war? Könnt ihr bei unruhigem Wasser sofort erkennen ob der Fisch Maß hat? Und zu guter letzt, wo ist der Unterschied ob ich einen untermaßigen Fisch aus dem Wasser nehme und fotografiere oder einen Maßigen, wenn beide anschließend wieder schwimmen?

Über den Hinweis mit der Handlandung werden wir sicherlich nachdenken, man lernt schließlich nie aus.

Für alle, denen zu schnell das Temperament durchgeht, ein Tipp, draußen liegt überall genug Schnee, da kann man sich prima abkühlen.:q


----------



## Zacharias Zander (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Puuuuhh,hier gehts ja wieder gut ab... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## bewillknevill (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Das ist ja schon wieder wie im kindergarten hier. Ich weiß schon warum ich hier keine fänge mehr mit foto einstelle! Hier wird man ja immer gleich in der luft zerissen. Man kann sich auf jeden fall ganz schön doll aufregen das man nicht zum angeln kommt.
Naja egal, ich werd am wochende schön eine mefo drillen egal ob maß oder nicht sie geht gleich zurück da wir es immer mit dem ersten fisch im jahr machen!!


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

ich werde morgen auch meine erste mefo fangen :vik:und wisst ihr was bei mir geht die gleich in die pfanne #6lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Für alle, denen zu schnell das Temperament durchgeht, ein Tipp, draußen liegt überall genug Schnee, da kann man sich prima abkühlen.:q 
__________________


wir wäres denn mit einer schneeball schlacht :vik:habe heute eine gehabt mit 10kidis :cund ich habe elendich verloren #q
lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Na dann mal viel Glück morgen an der Küste Andre und pass auf,dass du nicht fest frierst oder ein schneist.:g
Ich muss leider arbeiten...:v


----------



## Christian D (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Zu dem Verlauf hier fällt mir eigentlich nur ein Lied ein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqhfSE2ueJU  #6

Heute Nachmittag habe ich es noch kurz für 2 Stunden bei mir vor der Haustür versucht. Ich habe in diesen Strand kein Vertrauen, und das hat sich mal wieder bestätigt. Nullnummer mir Eisfingern, gefrorener Rollensteg und ne brettharte Atmungsaktive.......


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Erstmal mein Glückwunsch zur 1. Mefo und dann noch bei der ersten Tour!  #6 #6 #6
Ich kann mich noch genau an meine 1. Mefo erinnern. |kopfkrat
Es war Ende März, die Kraniche flogen direkt über meinem Kopf von der Steilküste Richtung Norden. Weit und breit keine Menschenseele. Dann der Biß! :k  Adrenalinschub ohne ende!!! |bigeyes  Hoffentlich bekomme ich die Mefo. Kescherlandung und ..... JUBELSCHREI!!! :vik:
Am Strand gemessen. Genau 46 cm. Noch ein Jubelschrei (ob mich jemand gehört hat |kopfkrat) :vik:
Egal. |supergri  Freude pur im Herzen! 

Und so ging es wohl "fast" jedem von uns, oder!? 
Also, noch mal Petri Heil! #6 #h


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Erstmal mein Glückwunsch zur 1. Mefo und dann noch bei der ersten Tour! #6 #6 #6
> Ich kann mich noch genau an meine 1. Mefo erinnern. |kopfkrat
> Es war Ende März, die Kraniche flogen direkt über meinem Kopf von der Steilküste Richtung Norden. Weit und breit keine Menschenseele. Dann der Biß! :k Adrenalinschub ohne ende!!! |bigeyes Hoffentlich bekomme ich die Mefo. Kescherlandung und ..... JUBELSCHREI!!! :vik:
> Am Strand gemessen. Genau 46 cm. Noch ein Jubelschrei (ob mich jemand gehört hat |kopfkrat) :vik:
> ...


|good:so ging es mir auch 
und das in boltenhagen sie war genau 43cm  ich wusste das noch nicht mit 45cm 
und hab sie abgeknüppelt  ich böser bube 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Wenn ich so die grösseverhältnisse der ersten Meerforellen lese, muss ich sagen, dass ich durch meine erste Meerforelle so richtig versaut worden bin 

1. Blitzeblank
2. 73 cm.
3. 4,5 kg. 
4. leider nicht auf Fliege

Ein echter Heringsfresser, wie er im Buche steht und ich arbeite immer noch an einer Fortsetzung #h


----------



## Newflyfisher (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Es ist doch ganz schön zu sehen, daß sich einige, wie z.B. xfishbonex oder mefohunter84 mit einem aufrichtig freuen können. #6 Danke für die Petries!

Bitte denkt doch mal an euer "Erstes Mal " :k zurück.

@ All: Petrie fürs Neue Jahr mit jeder Menge Adrenalin!


----------



## macmarco (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Ich finde es immer wieder lustig, wie viele Seiten man lesen muss, bevor man am Ende angekommen ist nachdem man den Fisch gesehen hat#d#d

Ich freue mich für den Fänger, zumal es seine erste war...Petri!!!#6

PS: Ich denke mal, dass der ein oder andere auch nicht immer perfekt am Wasser ist!!!!|rolleyes


----------



## ADDI 69 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Bei son Klopper biste echt versaut für die Zukunft,Glückwunsch
ich hab meine erste letztes Jahr Mitte März in der Wohlenberger Wiek gefangen mit46cm gerade so maßig ,
und mein:q "Regentanz":q den ich danach veranstaltet hab hat gott sei dank keiner gesehen ,weils schon relativ düster war#6
Is halt ein Irres Glücksgefühl,und die erste vergist du nie egal wie groß sie war:vik: in diesem sinne
*Petri Newflyfisher*

ps. das da unten war meine erste


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

hallo addi 
und deine erste war ne steelhead :g:qschau dir mal den mops kopf an und die färbung


----------



## steven23883 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Meine erste Mefo naja und bis jetzt auch einzigste:c herbst 2008 und ganze 41cm...#6


----------



## locotus (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Klasse Bild, man könnte meine sie wollte dir ein Ohrfeige verpassen.


----------



## steven23883 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

ja hat sich auch


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



locotus schrieb:


> Klasse Bild, man könnte meine sie wollte dir ein Ohrfeige verpassen.


  so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Superbild! Echt 1 a! #6#6#6

Das könntest Du glatt bei einem Fotowettbewerb einschicken!


Meine Erste war 50cm und blitzeblank, und damals hatte ich vorher so dumme Heftchen gelesen mit so vielen Riesenfischen drin und dachte, das wäre ne kleine  Aber die restlichen Fänge des Jahres haben mich schnell eines besseren belehrt  gefreut habe ich mich jedenfalls auch wie ein Schneekönig, und den Adrenalinschock, als der Hänger im Blasentang sich plötzlich bewegte, vergesse ich nie!


----------



## fantazia (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Könnten ja nen Thread eröffnen wo jeder von seiner ersten Mefo berichtet wär doch ganz nett|supergri.Am besten mit Fotos.


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Meine erste hab ich in DK gefangen.
Erster Tag Mefo-Angeln.
Ganz weit draußen, es war schon fast dunkel, zuckte was an meiner Rute.
Ich schrie: Ich glaub ich hab was!
Die Antwort: Wie, du bist dir nicht sicher?
Ich: Nö

Dann kam sie, satte 20cm:vik:

Mittlerweile bin ich bei 16Meerforellen,+eine leider gerissene 60er Braune, die sich kurz vor meinen Füßen dann verabschiedet hat.
Da war bisher das einzige Mal in meinem Leben, dass mir die Knie gezittert haben.
Die hat da nur noch Schnur runter gerissen.
Dazu kommen dann noch ca. 10 die ich leider wieder abschickte.
Auch genannt Longline released:q


Naja, gefangen ist meine Größte knappe 55cm.Braun
Ich hab erst eine maßige Silberne gefangen, die hatte dafür n Transponder im Magen.
Eine die vllt. noch grade maßig war, schwimmt jedenfalls fröhlig weiter.

Und es war einer der geilsten Bisse meines Lebens.
5m vor mir, ich guck grad auf den blau-weißen Hansen-Fight in 18gr und auf einmal von der Seite:
Baaaam, ich sofort Kescher raus, und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste drüber gezerrt.


Oh man, schon wieder son langer Text, aber Meerforellenangeln ist DIE Leidenschaft.

Und als grade 15jähriger, sind 16Meerforellen gar nicht sooo schlecht, denk ich.
Und wenn ich endlich n Führerschein hab, kann ich endlich mehr die Mefos ärgern.
Und nicht immer nur n DK, in Deutschland hab ich erst eine gefangen.
Die vllt. grade maßige beim BMA auf Fehmarn.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## jaaaaannik (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Moin Jungs,

war gestern mit einem Freund in Grömitz Brandungsangeln...

Konnte diese schöne 52er Mefo auf Wattwurm fangen, das nenn ich doch mal einen gelungenen Beifang :q

Weiterhin Petri und krumme Ruten :vik:


----------



## Ingmarhunter (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

|bla:Moin moin,

mein Bruder und ich angeln erst seit 07 richtig. Haben zwar schonmal mit 4Jahren geangelt, aber haben da auch nur nen kleinen Hecht gefangen. Seit 08 angeln wir erst halb gezielt auf Meefo. Am Anfang dahcten wir immer: Fisch der tausend Würfe? Dann lassen wir es mal gleich sein! Aber als uns in Sonderborg schon ein paar Forellen gefangen hatten, darunter auch ein kleiner Lachs, wollten wir es dochmal gezielt probieren. Wir suchen uns nicht gezielt Plätze aus, sondern angeln nur da, wo wir gerade festliegen. Und unsere größte ist 58cm, die wir beim Brandungsangeln gefangen haben. Hat von euch schonnal jemand ne Forelle, oder Lachs in Sonderborg gefangen??? Die meisten haben wir dort mit Gummifisch gefangen, aber auch auf Tobi und Garnele. Letztes Jahr hat mein Bruder mit einem 5cm langen, und 5ct teuren Gummifisch auf gut Glück mal rausgeworfen, und kurz vor seine Füßen schnappte sich eine etwa 80CM lange Meerforelle den Köder, und Zeriss auch gleich die Schnur, schade. Habt ihr schon mal ne Steelhead gefanmgen. In Middelfart haben wir nachts eine auf Sicht gefangen, und noch mehr gesehen. Aber mehr dazu in meinem Bericht. Glaubtr ihr dass 2010 ein gutes Meefo Jahr wird, und mit was für Ködern habt ihr am besten im Frühling geangen????|bla:|bla:|bla:

Grüße, Ingmarhunter

PS: Bin übriegens auch 15


----------



## Traveangler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Fettes Petri !

öhmmm

sollte ich das richtig sehen ist das keine Mefo !

Schwanzflosse gekerbt , keine Punkte unterhalb der Seitenlinie. ( Spricht eher für Lachs )

Dafür aber eine relativ dicke Schwanzwurzel .( Doch ne Mefo ??)

Evtl. ja auch ein zwitter ?

Geht die Maulspalte bis hinters Auge ?


----------



## fantazia (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Hab nen Thread für den Fang der 1. Meerforelle im Leben eröffnet vielleicht könnte ein Mod die Berichte ja dorthin verschieben.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174331


----------



## ADDI 69 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Fettes Petri !
> 
> öhmmm
> 
> ...


Spricht für mich auch eher für'n Hybriden und wenn ich das richtig sehe geht die Maulspaltebis hinters Auge|bigeyes


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Fettes Petri !
> 
> öhmmm
> 
> ...





Moin,

Die Diskussion hatte ich auch mal in einem anderen Forum, wo eine eindeutige Mefo ebenfalls als Lachs angefragt wurde. Das lag am Foto, und die Kommentare waren berechtigt.

Daher folgendes:

Ob Punkte unterhalb der Seitenlinie liegen, kann man m.E. aufgrund des Blitzes nicht sagen.

Die eingekerbte Schwanzflosse ist bei einer kompletten Streckung der Flosse vielleicht weg. Der Lachs hätte auch dann ne Kerbe.

Bei der Dicke der Schwanzwurzel würde ich mich bei einem Foto ebenfalls nicht festlegen.

Der Kopf, insbesondere die Maulspalte, sieht mir schon eher nach Mefo aus.

Schlussendlich sind kleinere Lachse von der Form her ja auch noch anders als die ausgewachsenen. Eher Bumskopf und schlanker Körper. Nun ist der gezeigte Fisch kein Winzling mehr, unterm Strich würde ich aber dennoch sagen Mefo.


----------



## Traveangler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



> Spricht für mich auch eher für'n Hybriden und wenn ich das richtig sehe geht die Maulspaltebis hinters Auge|bigeyes



was dann ja wieder für eine MEFO sprechen würde ....


----------



## Traveangler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



> unterm Strich würde ich aber dennoch sagen Mefo.



unterm strich würd ich sagen " geiler Fisch "

hätte ich auch heute abend gerne aufm Tisch :q


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Perti an Jaaaaaaaaaanik !!!

So ein Glück muss man erstmal haben...


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Hab nen Thread für den Fang der 1. Meerforelle im Leben eröffnet vielleicht könnte ein Mod die Berichte ja dorthin verschieben.
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174331




Hab ich kopiert #h


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

petri heil 
zur mefo und zum dorsch #6heute in weissenhauss gewesen 
bei 1,5grad wassertemperatur :cnicht ein fisch 
dafür war es geiles fischen mit fliege:vik: superwetter nur keine trutte wollte mein pinken bomber haben 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> #6heute in weissenhauss gewesen



Sack Du |supergri! Wird Zeit, dass Du wieder zur Arbeit musst #6



xfishbonex schrieb:


> nur keine trutte wollte mein pinken bomber haben



Weil wohl auch keine da war. 1,5 grad ischa kurz vor der Eisgrenze, brrr...


----------



## anisha (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

gestern an der kifö gewesen. 3stunden im wasser, und ebenfalls kein konntakt.


----------



## shR!mp (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

war heute 3 stunden in mukran unterwegs....leider kein kontakt 
aber war trotzdem ein schönes erlebniss 

leider war der strand heute ne echte gefahrenquelle zu das ich mich 3 mal geledert hab (zum glück ist meiner angel nischt passiert)

zum schluss musste ich abhauen weil die pipelinearbeiter in mukran ungefähr 20 meter vom parkplatz entfernt betonumantelungen von den pipeline rohren sprengen wollten (kein scherz)


----------



## Ingmarhunter (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Ich glaube, ihr haltet mich für einen Spinner, oder? Weil ich gesagt habe, dass mein Bruder mal ne riesige Meefo verloren hat. Es war aber wirklich so! Wie groß war denn eure erste Meefo? Hat jemand schonmal beim Spinnen eine über 80cm lange gefangen? Und wie lang war eure kleinste? Und wie groß ist so der Durschnitt, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, eine 80er zu fangen??


----------



## fantazia (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ihr haltet mich für einen Spinner, oder? Weil ich gesagt habe, dass mein Bruder mal ne riesige Meefo verloren hat. Es war aber wirklich so! Wie groß war denn eure erste Meefo? Hat jemand schonmal beim Spinnen eine über 80cm lange gefangen? Und wie lang war eure kleinste? Und wie groß ist so der Durschnitt, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, eine 80er zu fangen??


Falscher Thread es geht hier um Aktuelle Fänge.


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Hab nen Thread für den Fang der 1. Meerforelle im Leben eröffnet vielleicht könnte ein Mod die Berichte ja dorthin verschieben.
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174331




Was habe ich da bloß angerichtet!!! |uhoh: :q  #6 #h


----------



## fantazia (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Was habe ich da bloß angerichtet!!! |uhoh: :q  #6 #h


Ja alles bisschen wirr in dem Thread:q.


----------



## ADDI 69 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ihr haltet mich für einen Spinner, oder? Weil ich gesagt habe, dass mein Bruder mal ne riesige Meefo verloren hat. Es war aber wirklich so! Wie groß war denn eure erste Meefo? Hat jemand schonmal beim Spinnen eine über 80cm lange gefangen? Und wie lang war eure kleinste? Und wie groß ist so der Durschnitt, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, eine 80er zu fangen??



dann schau mal bei Mefo 09 offtoppicfree rein


----------



## Ingmarhunter (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Ok, mach ich. Ich hab das nur geschrieben, weil andere auch angefangen haben über ihre ersten Meefos und wie viele sie bisjetzt schon gefangen haben. Dann geh ich mal.|wavey:


----------



## Marcus van K (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Keiner los gewesen bei dem schönen auflandigen Wind?


----------



## Traveangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Logisch bin ich los gewesen !

leider trotz des bischen Windes zu trübes Wasser !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8zbmmF4EHY

http://www.travemuende-aktuell.de/aktuell/nachrichten_13856-Strandpromenade_beschaedigt.htm


War echt ein Schauspiel hier in Travemünde


----------



## SundRäuber (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Der  Wind war  nicht das Problem..nur der Zielfisch und die Angelmethode... war Samstag auf dem Darß  auf der Seebrücke... gibt kein schlechtes Angelwetter ;-) siehe auch Fänge von der Seebrücke im Brandungsportal


----------



## ADDI 69 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Logisch bin ich los gewesen !
> 
> leider trotz des bischen Windes zu trübes Wasser !
> 
> ...


Hattest wohl keine Watbüx mit was:q:q:q
Dahmeshöved hat auch ordendlich was abgekriegt,die ham die halbe Nacht mit Baggern versucht den Deich dort zu erhalten |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Traveangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



> Der Wind war nicht das Problem..nur der Zielfisch und die Angelmethode... war Samstag auf dem Darß auf der Seebrücke... gibt kein schlechtes Angelwetter ;-) siehe auch Fänge von der Seebrücke im Brandungsportal


Ich wage mal zu behaupten das es in Travemünde und am Brodtener Ufer zu 100% unmöglich war zu angeln !(am 09.0-10.01)



> Hattest wohl keine Watbüx mit was:q:q:q
> Dahmeshöved hat auch ordendlich was abgekriegt,die ham die halbe Nacht mit Baggern versucht den Deich dort zu erhalten |uhoh:|uhoh:


Meine Watbüx is immer im Auto , falls man vor oder nach der Arbeit noch schnell ans Wasser muss:vik es gibt leute die haben schon " du spinnst doch " zu mir gesagt , die können es einfach nicht verstehen das man bei Schnee und Wind im Wasser steht |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Reverend Mefo (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Ich wage mal zu behaupten das es in Travemünde und am Brodtener Ufer zu 100% unmöglich war zu angeln !



Das würde ich bei den Bilder auch mal behaupten. Alter Svenska!

Nun heisst es für uns wohl alle, im Frühjahr die neuen Sandbänke zu suchen. Da ist unter Wasser doch wohl nicht beim alten geblieben ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Marcus van K (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Nun heisst es für uns wohl alle, im Frühjahr die neuen Sandbänke zu suchen. Da ist unter Wasser doch wohl nicht beim alten geblieben ... |kopfkrat



Das denke ich wohl auch. Aber eigentlich ist in jedem Frühjahr der Strand anders, im sinne von neue Standsteine suchen und Bänke über die Rinnen.

War schon echt doll und hätte ich gern auch live gesehen aber es war wohl besser, zu hause zu bleiben.

als denne und Petri...........


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

zacharias zander 
laß uns mal am weekend auf die insel #6statt mefo fischen klatschen wir paar schneemänner :vik:lg andre 
hoffentlich ist das in 14tagen wieder besser das wetter 
ich muß ins wasser meine neue rute testen 
lg andre


----------



## Dr. Komix (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> zacharias zander
> laß uns mal am weekend auf die insel #6statt mefo fischen klatschen wir paar schneemänner :vik:lg andre
> hoffentlich ist das in 14tagen wieder besser das wetter
> ich muß ins wasser meine neue rute testen
> lg andre



Ich will mit! 
Welche neue Rute? Meinst die Hardy? 
Ich muss mit, wer soll euch den zeigen wie der silberfisch ans Band kommt?
Gruß maciek


----------



## steven23883 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> zacharias zander
> laß uns mal am weekend auf die insel #6statt mefo fischen klatschen wir paar schneemänner :vik:lg andre
> hoffentlich ist das in 14tagen wieder besser das wetter
> ich muß ins wasser meine neue rute testen
> lg andre


 

*A*ndre ich komme mit schneemänner klatschen:q:q:q


----------



## Zacharias Zander (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> zacharias zander
> laß uns mal am weekend auf die insel #6statt mefo fischen klatschen wir paar schneemänner :vik:lg andre
> hoffentlich ist das in 14tagen wieder besser das wetter
> ich muß ins wasser meine neue rute testen
> lg andre




Ich bin auch heiß,eigentlich wollte ich letztes WE schon los,aber ging ja wirklich nicht.|uhoh:
In 14 Tagen kann man mal ins Auge fassen!|rolleyes
Dieses WE ist erstmal HSV-Time...:g:vik:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Dieses WE ist erstmal HSV-Time...:g:vik:



Na dann streng Dich mal an! Für jede Trutte, die Du fängst, verwandelt Peng Peng Petric einmal :vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Na dann streng Dich mal an! Für jede Trutte, die Du fängst, verwandelt Peng Peng Petric einmal :vik:



Super,dann gewinnt der HSV mindestens 3 zu 0,alle Tore durch Petric !!! 
|laola:


----------



## bamse34 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Moin Moin!
Das hört sich nach dem perfekten Wochenende an!

Freitag: Silber und deutlich über 60cm!

Samstag: Erst meine Minikicker vom kleinen HSV         Hallenturniersieger in Preetz. Dann 3:0 für den großen HSV!

Sonntag: Silber und deutlich über 50cm!

So soll es geschehen:l:m:m

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

hallo leute 
das sieht ja nicht schlecht aus hier #6alle gute laune 
aber tut mir ein gefallen vergesst nicht die schneemänner :vik:lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> das sieht ja nicht schlecht aus hier #6alle gute laune
> aber tut mir ein gefallen vergesst nicht die schneemänner :vik:lg andre




André, Schneemänner klatschen!!! #d
Dat geht garnicht! #d
Die "Lütten" haben sich soviel Mühe gegeben! |rolleyes
Erkläre das mal dienen "Lütten"! #6


----------



## Firefox2 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Hey Andre,
wat nun wann starten wir..?
und laß die Schneepapis in ruhe sonst petz ich das


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

hallo leute 
da das wetter nicht besser wird #q ich abr heiß wie harry bin 
werde ich nächstes weekend los ziehen :gund wisst ihr auch warum denn GUCKS DU HIER habe ich eben gesehen in ein anderen forum |bigeyesalso nächsen samstag bin ich on tour lg andre 
http://flyfishing-movie.com/content...m.php?XTCsid=eff00dc252f118064bde1f67f50b4b6a


----------



## steven23883 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> da das wetter nicht besser wird #q ich abr heiß wie harry bin
> werde ich nächstes weekend los ziehen :gund wisst ihr auch warum denn GUCKS DU HIER habe ich eben gesehen in ein anderen forum |bigeyesalso nächsen samstag bin ich on tour lg andre
> http://flyfishing-movie.com/content...m.php?XTCsid=eff00dc252f118064bde1f67f50b4b6a


 

dickerle bei solchen filmem will ich auch sofort los|bigeyes.... ich dreh durch.... ich will auch:c..... ich muß üben damit wir los können....


----------



## MEFO 09 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Na,denn mal allen ,die los wollen viel Glück..!
Ich war heute knapp 6 std. an der Flens-Aussenförde unterwegs..NIX,NADA,NULL..!!
Blinkern und Fly-Fi waren erfolglos.Teilweise sogar leichte Eisbildung an der Oberfläche.Wassertemp. ca.0-1°C..!!
Hab aber auch die letzten Tage nix dolles gehört aus unserer Gegend.
Also ,TL und Petri..!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich abr heiß wie harry bin
> werde ich nächstes weekend los ziehen



Ich bewundere Deine Einstellung :m

Ich krieg' es beim besten Willen nicht hin, die Zweifel überragen bei weitem meine Entschlussfreudigkeit...#q

Und die Aussicht auf weitere Wochenenden ohne Ausssicht auf erfolgreiches Silberfischen :vmich an. Ich will die milden Winter zurück :c


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Ich bewundere Deine Einstellung :m
> 
> Ich krieg' es beim besten Willen nicht hin, die Zweifel überragen bei weitem meine Entschlussfreudigkeit...#q
> 
> Und die Aussicht auf weitere Wochenenden ohne Ausssicht auf erfolgreiches Silberfischen :vmich an. Ich will die milden Winter zurück :c




Mir gehts ganz genau so...
Aber man hört ja auch gar nichts von Fängen,die einen mal zusätzlich motivieren können.#c


----------



## Tüdde (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

ich würde sagen, dass wir absofort alle für eine schnelle milderung des wetters beten|rolleyes


----------



## holgerson (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Moin,moin!
Ich war heute mal inner Kieler Förde los, hab mir aber auch nur megakalte Flossen abgeholt!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

immer mit der ruhe....das wetter wird bald besser:g


----------



## Rellington (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

das was läuft ist die nase, so ist das eben im winter :c


----------



## xfishbonex (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

hallo leute 
ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt 
es werden fische gefangen lg andre


----------



## Tüdde (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

1. Frage:* WO?!*

2. Frage: Nenne mir einen Fluganbieter, der mich mit einem Düsenjet sofort dort hinbringt!


----------



## xfishbonex (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

na du 
da du ja aus rostock kommst hast du doch alles was man braucht in winter #6
ein fetten süsswasser auslauf 
bei euch werde viele steelheads gefangen  frag mal addi69 
oki doki lg andre


----------



## Tüdde (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

jetzt echt? warum sagt mir das denn keiner!:q


----------



## xfishbonex (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

weil du nicht fragst :g


----------



## henni82 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

na tüdde, ne steelhead ist aufjedenfall bei uns drinne! hatte letztes jahr zwei und nen kumpel hatte eine (siehe im of-forum das video vom flo).

@ fischgräte
addi fängt steelheads????der ist doch bei sich in der wallachei total eingeschneit|supergri


----------



## ADDI 69 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



henni82 schrieb:


> @ fischgräte
> addi fängt steelheads????der ist doch bei sich in der wallachei total eingeschneit|supergri



Na Henni.....
Ich fahre keinen flacher gemachten Gooofer, da ist der Schnee völlig nebensächlich -frag ma Andre der hat gesehn wie's geht#6


----------



## Dr. Komix (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na du
> da du ja aus rostock kommst hast du doch alles was man braucht in winter #6
> ein fetten süsswasser auslauf
> bei euch werde viele steelheads gefangen  frag mal addi69
> oki doki lg andre



Addi fängt doch nur weil ich nich dabei bin ;-)


----------



## dido_43 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Gestern Nachmittag eine schöne Blanke ü 70 beim schleppen östlich von Rostock / Warnemünde erwischt. Dazu 2 Dorsche. 

Haben erst gepilkt. Bis auf einen gerissenen Hering = Null. Danach Schleppruten fertiggemacht und dann ging was.

Zum Schleppen: ich war nur Gast und frage mich nach wie vor, was das mit "Angeln" zu tun hat! 

Da stehe ich lieber weiter mit der Watbüchs in der Brandung und sitze spätestens im März im Belly und fange meine Fische light und mit Fun.

Details zur Mefo folgen, vielleicht überlässt mir einer der Mitangler auch ein Bild zur Veröffentlichung.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Na, dann sag ich trotzdem mal Petri zur Ü70 :m


----------



## mip (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Heute eine bei -7 Grad Luft Temperatur und gefühlten -15 im Wind erwischt. Sie hatte 44cm und wurde in der Kieler Förde gefangen.
Neue Rute eingeweiht und alte Rolle bei einem heftigen Treppensturz bei Glatteis zerstört.#q


----------



## Tüdde (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Na denn mal Petri an alle Fänger! Das mit der Rolle ist bestimmt ärgerlich...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Petri an die Fänger...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Mein Respekt allen Anglern die jetzt los gehen (ich glaub ich werde alt)
und "Petri" den Fängern!!

Gruß  Stephan


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Zum Schleppen: ich war nur Gast und frage mich nach wie vor, was das mit "Angeln" zu tun hat!





Fast nix, aber sie sind meistens ziemlich stolz und schauen auf die Strandräuber hinab. Peinlich. 

Ich drehe noch durch, ein klitzekleiner Temperaturanstieg am WE muß doch mal drin sein...

Neue Schnüre und die neue Fliegenflitze warten auf ihren ersten Einsatz....


----------



## Reverend Mefo (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich drehe noch durch, ein klitzekleiner Temperaturanstieg am WE muß doch mal drin sein...



Nein, es ist Murmeltiertag, und pünktlich zum Wochenende fallen die Temperaturen wieder in den Keller wie schon fast Usus #q#q#q


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Mir geht das extremstens auf den Zeiger. Ich habe schon mal eine Spule mit Mono gefüllt.


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mir geht das extremstens auf den Zeiger. Ich habe schon mal eine Spule mit Mono gefüllt.


da bist du nicht der einzige mir geht das auch alles auffen sack ich binde binde binde 
ich hab schon 4dosen voll #q das ist besser als kaffee trinken mit schwiegereltern |supergrilg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

endlich mal ne fangmeldung  PETRI HEIL #6
LG ANDRE


----------



## Zacharias Zander (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Fast nix, aber sie sind meistens ziemlich stolz und schauen auf die Strandräuber hinab. Peinlich.
> 
> Ich drehe noch durch, ein klitzekleiner Temperaturanstieg am WE muß doch mal drin sein...
> 
> Neue Schnüre und die neue Fliegenflitze warten auf ihren ersten Einsatz....



|good:,mein Respekt !!!
Ich wollte das ja auch schon schreiben,aber ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt nicht getraut,weil ich Angst hatte ne Diskussion in die Wege zu leiten...

Hilfe,nicht das ich jetzt was in Gang gebracht habe...|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

:q:q:q:vik::q:q:q


----------



## ADDI 69 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

PPPeeeeetttttrrriiiieee zur  Feinfrostforelle#6#6#6


----------



## MefoProf (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Moin

Na ja die Troller haben immerhin Angeln und fangen damit Fische. Da gibt es also wohl nicht viel zu diskutieren, ob das etwas mit Angeln zu tun hat oder nicht 

Ist eben nur eine recht technische und aufwendige Art des Angelns, die mir wohl nicht besonders liegen wird. So richtig ausprobiert habe ich es allerdings auch noch nicht, um mir da ein richtiges Urteil bilden zu können. 

Ich gehe momentan auch nicht los. Es ist weniger die Kälte, die mich momentan vom angeln abhält, sondern vielmehr all die unangenehmen Begleiterscheinungen wie gefrorene Rutenringe und so.

|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Ich will keine Diskussion anstoßen. Ich kann nur für mich sagen, dass ich diese Art des Angelns brechend langweilig finde und nicht neidvoll auf die dicken Trollingfische schaue. Meine Art zu Angeln gibt mir das was ich haben will und ich kann mich auch an kleineren Dingen des Lebens erfreuen.

Was etwas nervt, dass ist die Attitüde, die einige Troller vor sich her schieben, aber das ist eine andere Sache.

Meine Diagnose zu dieser Scheindiskussion: Hochgradige Mefolitis, die nur durch eine konzentriete Dosis Strandangeln gebessert werden kann. Dabei ist es wurscht ob man was fängt oder nicht manchmal verstärkt der Fang von Fischen die Krankheit noch. Die weiße Pelzmütze auf dem Land nervt und man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die allermeisten Troller nette Leute sind und A-Löcher gibt es auch bei uns.


----------



## MaikP (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Moin zusammen,
da wir wohl alle irgendwie eben nur vorm Rechner abhängen hilft nur die Erfindung von heizbaren Rutenringen oder Schnüren oder nen großer Tauchsieder.
Das mit dem Trolling ist so ne Sache, aber ne Bootstour mit einem guten Freund hat auch was. Man kann natürlich auch vom Boot Spinn oder Fliegenfischen.
Man sieht sich wenn die Schnur nicht mehr festfriert.
Hauptsache bald wieder fischen- fangen ist (fast) egal.
Grüße MaikP


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/meerforelle/freunde-der-meerforelle.html
hallo leute 
was sagt ihr dazu wollen wir da helfen ich denke mal das ist ne gute sache 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Hallo Andre,

Das hab ich auch schon mal angeleiert

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=173510&highlight=#173510


Es gab da in der Vergangenheit wohl einige Nachfragen, was mit den Spenden passiert...

Aber da soll sich jeder seine eigene Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## donlotis (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Aber beim Trolling erwischt man mehr Heringsfresser... so zumindest mein Eindruck! 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## bamse34 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh jetzt reichts!!!!!!
Die Kielerförde ist mit Eis bedeckt!!!
Mir platzt der Arsch!
Ich will fischen!!


----------



## Hippi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Dann kann das ja noch büschen dauern mit den Mefo`s und den Heringen.
Hab meine Ruten schon mehrfach zusammen- und wieder auseinander gebaut...so langsam juckt`s inne Fingers...
Wird Zeit...


----------



## Tüdde (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Fast mein ganzer Rutenfuhrpark lag schon aufgebaut in meinem Zimmer rum.... aber dann gabs Ärger und ich musste aufräumen (meine Eltern sind kurz davor, mich einzuliefern...)|jump:

Wenigstens gehts vielleicht dieses WE aufs Eis.


----------



## MaikP (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Neinnnnnnnn!!!!!!Ich kann nich meeehr !!!
Ich dreh am Rad, entweder schreibt jetzt ein Ostholsteiner
dass es keinen Sinn macht oder ich setz mich morgen aus
Verzweifelung ins Auto und reiß die 300 km ab und der Teich ist zu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MaikP


----------



## Traveangler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



MaikP schrieb:


> Neinnnnnnnn!!!!!!Ich kann nich meeehr !!!
> Ich dreh am Rad, entweder schreibt jetzt ein Ostholsteiner
> dass es keinen Sinn macht oder ich setz mich morgen aus
> Verzweifelung ins Auto und reiß die 300 km ab und der Teich ist zu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



kannst dir sparen die 300 km

click mal hier und hier so sieht es in der Lübecker Bucht aus :c


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Und in der Kieler Bucht haben wir aus einem Mefo Streamer eine astreine Mefo Trockenfliege gemacht.

Leider wurde die Mücke nicht von Eis gepickt :q:q:q


Selbst Wir haben eingepackt :c


----------



## ADDI 69 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Traveangler schrieb:


> kannst dir sparen die 300 km
> 
> click mal hier und hier so sieht es in der Lübecker Bucht aus :c



Das letzte mal das die Ostsee so aussah war 78/79 #q#q#q#q


----------



## Hunter2006 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Ja auch mir jucken die Finger es darf dann jetzt auch wärmer werden !!!
Ich hab lust zu fischen


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

wieso fischen 
ich hab lust zu poppen :vik:bindet doch fliegen 
das dauert noch ende februar können wir mal wieder los #q#q#q lg andre


----------



## steven23883 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

ich sag nur guckst du hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReWXBYMlg00&feature=related :q


----------



## Reverend Mefo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> wieso fischen
> ich hab lust zu poppen :vik:



Na, dann kümmer Dich doch mal um Deinen Aufstiegsbach :q

Dann darfst Du im Frühjahr auch häufiger los #6


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

hier wird ja nur gejammert...ich dachte es geht hier um meerforellenfänge für januar 2010 #d


----------



## MaikP (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Hallo Dorschwilli,
dann poste du doch bitte mal deinen Fang !|supergri
Grüße MaikP


----------



## Traveangler (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Das letzte mal das die Ostsee so aussah war 78/79 #q#q#q#q



das war 1995/96

da war Eis bis ende Feb. anfang Mär.  alles dicht

click hier und hier  

sind alles bilder aus 96


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



MaikP schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschwilli,
> dann poste du doch bitte mal deinen Fang !|supergri
> Grüße MaikP





das mach ich dann schon wenn es soweit  gekommen ist,aber bei -15° halt ich am ofen lieber noch etwas die füsse still


----------



## Nick Nord (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Aber dafür war das Frühjahr 96 " #hdas Hammer Frühjar also doch abwarten und Füße hoch halten sonst kühlen die noch aus #6


----------



## Reverend Mefo (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Nick Nord schrieb:


> Aber dafür war das Frühjahr 96 " #hdas Hammer Frühjar also doch abwarten und Füße hoch halten sonst kühlen die noch aus #6



Und da wars auch lange richtig richtig kalt #6


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Na, dann kümmer Dich doch mal um Deinen Aufstiegsbach
> 
> Dann darfst Du im Frühjahr auch häufiger los #6


:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Nick Nord (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Das geht bestimmt gut ab , nur die Hoffnug zählt#h


----------



## bamse34 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Moin Moin!

Ich habe eine Nullnummer aus DK zu vermelden!
Das Wetter war aber gut und wenn ich mich nicht aufn A... gelegt hätte wäre es ein perfekter Tag gewesen.

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Ich habe eine Nullnummer aus DK zu vermelden!
> Das Wetter war aber gut und wenn ich mich nicht aufn A... gelegt hätte wäre es ein perfekter Tag gewesen.
> ...


 hallo sebastian 
wenigstens hast du es versucht #6ich hoffe das wetter bleibt so :cich will nächste woche mal ein angriff starten 
die neuen fliegen müssen salzwasser fressen lg andre


----------



## steven23883 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo sebastian
> wenigstens hast du es versucht #6ich hoffe das wetter bleibt so :cich will nächste woche mal ein angriff starten
> die neuen fliegen müssen salzwasser fressen lg andre


 

dickerle viel spaß bei eis angeln dann bohr das eis loch bissle größer dann kommen ich und stefan auch.... denk dran das die eisbohrer überall ausverkauft sind....


----------



## Micha0391 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Hallo,

vielleicht wisst ihr hier Bescheid.
Meerforelle oder doch Lachs?
Gefangen am 31.01.2010 in einem Elbarm in Magdeburg.
Gute 50 cm gross.
Gebissen auf 12 Kopyto in perlweiss-Glitter-schwarz.

Gruss Micha


----------



## Boddenangler27 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Ich sag mal Mefo,alle Merkmale sprechen dafür.
Petri wünsch ich ausserdem noch dazu.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Mefoabsteiger.


----------



## Traveangler (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

MEFO und ich glaube noch leicht braun #d


----------



## Micha0391 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

warum das Kopfschütteln?


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Weil er von der Küste kommt und sich mit Fischen aus Flüssen nicht so auskennt.


----------



## ADDI 69 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Mefo und noch angestaubt dazu


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Hi,


Micha0391 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht wisst ihr hier Bescheid.
> Meerforelle oder doch Lachs?


Wenn Dir doch wenigsten klar war, dass es das eine oder andere ist - warum musste der Fisch dann erst "auf Eis" gelegt werden?
Ein Abhaken im Wasser wäre sicherlich auch möglich gewesen, oder?
Nächstes Mal dann aber bitte... bekommt dem Fisch wirklich besser.


----------



## bamse34 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Zündet den Scheiterhaufen an !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die Hexenjagt beginnt mal wieder!!!!


----------



## Traveangler (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Weil er von der Küste kommt und sich mit Fischen aus Flüssen nicht so auskennt.



sind MEFOs im Laichkleid in Flüssen nicht zu schonen ?


----------



## Malla (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

nein!


----------



## Traveangler (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Du meinst zu dieser Zeit nicht mehr !


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Wenn sie keine Schonzeit haben bzw. geschont sind, dann nicht.


----------



## ADDI 69 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Die MEFO hat in Magdeburg(Sachsen)bis zum 30.04. SCHONZEIT und außerdem ein Mindestmaß von 60 cm |gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Micha0391 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

hi,
abhaken im wasser ist schwierig, wenn die ränder vereist sind, und das ufer mit sträuchern zugewachsen ist
der fisch schwimmt wieder
ok, das foto hätte nicht sein müssen
er hat es unverletzt überlebt
ausserdem kann ich auch nicht beeinflussen, was da so anbeisst
ich hatte es eigentlich auf zander abgesehen


----------



## fishingexpert87 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

magdeburg  (saschen anhalt) lachs und meforelle ganzjährig geschont |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Nun ist ja auch gut. Der Fisch ist tot, der Fänger hat 1. gelernt, dass er mit so einen Fisch noch vorsichtiger sein muß und 2. das er am besten keine Fotos von so einem Fisch postet. 

Ist doch alles chico, so schön kann AB sein, mit ein wenig Heimatkundeunterricht dazu.

Nicht aufregen, es sind nur Fische.


----------



## macmarco (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Huiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..... nicht schon wieder so eine Unterredung  Schießt doch nicht immer gleich los ...


----------



## ADDI 69 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Also komm mal wieder ein bisschen auf den Teppich zurück...
> 
> Nächste mal weiß er, was er vor sich hat und was er besser machen kann und damit ists auch gut...



                   zitat von : fishingexpert87 
                                                                                magdeburg  (saschen anhalt) lachs und meforelle ganzjährig geschont |wavey:    

Dann eben sachsen Anhalt,und wat heist hier komm mal wieder auf'n Teppich zurück .Wenn er da schon angelt ,hat er sich über Schonzeiten ect. zu informieren und dann weiß er auch das die geschont sind ,egal ob Mefo oder Lachs. 
Somit muß er sich über diese Reaktionen nicht wundern bei dem Foto .


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Wenn er da schon angelt ,hat er sich über Schonzeiten ect. zu informieren und dann weiß er auch das die geschont sind ,egal ob Mefo oder Lachs.
> Somit muß er sich über diese Reaktionen nicht wundern bei dem Foto .



Äh? Er hat den Fisch ja nun auch zurück gesetzt. Paddys Hinweis ist ok. Aber nun ist auch mal gut. Er hat es ja auch eingesehen.


----------



## Micha0391 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

genau - Magdeburg ist Sachsen-Anhalt
Meerforellen sind geschont vom 1.10.-31.3.
Mindestmass ist 40 cm

der Fisch ist nicht tot
ich habe ihn schwimmen lassen


----------



## Rosi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Moin Micha, ich finde es erstaunlich, daß solche Fische weit im Binnenland gefangen werden. Eine Meerforelle ist etwas sehr besonderes und wenn man sich dessen bewußt ist, dann geht man sehr sorgsam damit um.

So solltest du die Kommentare verstehen.

Doch ehe sie so fotogen da liegt, ist sie bestimmt tot. Mach dir keine Vorwürfe, beim nächsten Mal hakst du sie bitte gleich ohne Foto ab und läßt sie mit einem Lächeln schwimmen.


----------



## ADDI 69 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Micha0391 schrieb:


> genau - Magdeburg ist Sachsen-Anhalt
> Meerforellen sind geschont vom 1.10.-31.3.
> Mindestmass ist 40 cm
> 
> ...



O.K. , O.K. -is ja gut ich hab nen falsches Bundesland erwischt der Fisch lebt und alles is gut


----------



## fishingexpert87 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

so selten sind die schönheiten garnicht mehr ....es wurden auch vor kurzen wieder 10 000 junglachse hier ausgesetzt :l


----------



## Rosi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> so selten sind die schönheiten garnicht mehr ....es wurden auch vor kurzen wieder 10 000 junglachse hier ausgesetzt :l


Das ist schon fast heroisch.
Sangerhausen Helme, mündet in die Zorge, in die Unstrut, in die Saale, in die Elbe, dann sind sie angekommen. Aus Sachsen Anhalt, alle Achtung!

Ihr habt ja nicht mal viel davon.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

jo....so is das !! wurden nicht direkt in unser flußsystem ausgesetz sondern etwas näher am hauptfluss  zorge-helme-unstrut-saale-elbe so ist der verlauf


----------



## steven23883 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

wo ist der experte vom letztenmal der an hand der augen stellung uns sagen wollte ob der fisch tot ist:q:q:q den brauchen wir jetzt#6.... weil bevor die schöne mefo so liegt würde ich bezweifeln das sie noch lebt:c.... also du experte sag du es uns die augen sind nach unten|uhoh:... ich tippe das sie in der pfanne gelandet ist


----------



## Micha0391 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

eine Frage aus der Fischerprüfung:


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

@ all, 

und dann wundern sich doch einige "Angelkameraden", warum man hier keine Fangmeldungen oder Bilder reinsetzt............


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

wenn ich in bett bin und in der seitenlage liege verdrehe ich auch die augen :q 
hier ist ja wieder mal was los 
geht angeln leute #6achso schöner absteiger sei froh das die nicht in deine pfanne landet die schmeckt wie ******* :q
das fleisch ist ungenießbar 
weil  die ganze energie ins poppen ging :q 
also bleibt cool endlich wieder mal ein fisch gesehen |bigeyes
lg andre


----------



## peter II (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Zitat Sundvogel:"Nicht aufregen, es sind nur Fische." 

|peinlich|peinlich


----------



## Traveangler (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Man da habe ich ja was ausgelöst mit meinem Kopfschütteln |uhoh:|supergri

ich wollt dem fänger doch nur darauf hinweisen das es nicht so ganz so " sauber " war was er da gemacht hat . Ich denke auch dazu ist ein Forum da . Der  Fisch schwimmt wieder , ist allso alles OK#6 und selbst wenn der Fisch jetzt in der Pfanne schwimmen würde wäre es für mich auch OK da der Fänger jetzt durch dieses Forum aufgeklärt wurde .





sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn sie keine Schonzeit haben bzw. geschont sind, dann nicht.



Ich meinte es eigentlich anders , für mich sind alle bunten Mefos , egal zu welcher Zeit ich die fange in der Schonzeit ! Aber wie gesagt , für mich ! Ich bin da dann auch so tolerant das ich ebend "nur" mit dem Kopf schüttel #d sollte ich mal sehen das eine bunte Mefo vor der Schonzeit abgeschlagen wird .

Die Fische werden ja nicht pünktlich am 1.10 braun und am 1.1. wieder silber.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Traveangler schrieb:


> ...wäre es für mich auch OK da der Fänger jetzt durch dieses Forum aufgeklärt wurde .


Ebend. Ich wollte auch in keinster Weise hier irgendwie für Unmut sorgen, sondern lediglich den Fänger etwas aufklären.
Die Tiere sind halt nicht nur deutlich seltener sondern auch noch deutlich sensibler als ein Karpfen...

Der richtige Umgang damit (wenn der Fisch schon richtig erkannt und nicht als Bachforelle verhaftet wurde) ist eben nicht jedem klar. Und ich werde es nicht müde, dass jedem hier zu erklären. 

Ihr wollt doch alle mal sowas sehen:


----------



## Malla (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Ist es eigentlich wirklich so, dass die Fische im Laichkleid im Fluss so empfindlich sind? Wenn man sieht was die mit ihren Flossen im Kiesbett so anstellen oder sich z.B. am Strand auf Bornholm über den Sand wälzen um den Meter zum Bach zu überwinden dann finde ich schon, dass die einiges aushalten. Dennoch denke ich, dass man aus Respekt vorsichtig mit dem Tier umgehen sollte. 
Wir wissen aber auch alle, dass ein plötzlicher unvohergesehener Zufallsfang uns aus Aufregung (und es sind nur Sekunden) anders handeln läßt als wenn wir  einige Minuten Überlegungszeit gehabt hätten.
Toll, dass die Mefos diese Wege zurücklegen können!
TL, Malla


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Malla schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich wirklich so, dass die Fische im Laichkleid im Fluss so empfindlich sind?


60% der Lachse gehen an den Folgen dieser Verletzungen ein.
Bei den Meerforellen ist es sicher lange nicht soviel - aber die Fische, die so weite Wege ins Landesinnere zurückgelegt haben brauchen eben auch wieder viel länger um das heilende Salzwasser zu erreichen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Verpilzung infolge der Schleimhautverletzung ist da deutlich größer... 

Mal ganz abgesehen vom Adrenalinschock und der Muskelübersäuerung beim Drill, den ein ohnehin schon geschwächter Fisch sicher nicht so mal eben wegsteckt.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Problem sind auch nicht unbedingt die Aufsteiger, die sich über Strand und Wehre kämpfen (und auch nur solagne Widerstandsfähig sind, wie sie noch nicht ausgelaugt sind), sondern die Absteiger, deren Abwehrkräfte geschwächt sind und denen weitere Verletzungen und Stress den Rest geben können.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Ebend !!! |good:


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



peter II schrieb:


> Zitat Sundvogel:"Nicht aufregen, es sind nur Fische."
> 
> |peinlich|peinlich



Findest du? Bei manchem frage ich mich, wo sein Engagement bei so Dingen wie Mißbrauch von Kinder bleibt, wo doch das Schicksal eines einzigen Fisches soviel Emotionen erzeugt. Ich denke, dass ein Hinweis darauf, das wir letztlich nur über Fische sprechen in einigen Diskussionen recht hilfreich ist. Ich bin der Ansicht, dass es absolut ok sein muß, bestimmte Bilder, wie eben das Gezeigte auf den Umgang bezogen zu kommentieren und ich denke auch, dass der Fänger sich da souverän verhalten hat, aber was hier manchmal abgeht, bloß weil ein Fisch nicht ganz ordnungsgemäß behandelt wurde, das finde ich peinlich.

Wie heißt es noch vom ersten Stein und der Schuld? Wenn man Kritik vernünftig äußert und annimmt können da alle von profitieren.


----------



## kraft 67 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Upps- wo ist denn bloß der Teppich hin |kopfkrat , alle bitte wieder zurück auf selbigen . Man merkt doch gleich , wohin der eiskalte Entzug so führt .
Cool bleiben , bald geht`s wieder los - auch die Trutten scharren schon in 
den Startlöchern , dann gibts wieder Silberblanke zu bestaunen(meckern?)
Hoffe ich ...:vik:


----------



## Malla (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Ich finde es schön, dass sich viele hier an der Diskussion konstruktiv beteiligen. Generell sind Menschen schnell verletzt und fühlen sich angegriffen. Das Medium fördert dies auch, da die persönliche Ansprache, das Non-verbale hier nicht rüberkommt. Ich finde eigentlich, dass bei diesem Thema im Vergleich zu früheren Diskussionen schon ganz gut "auf dem Teppich" diskutiert wurde.
Es taut!
TL, Malla


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Malla schrieb:


> Ich finde es schön, dass sich viele hier an der Diskussion konstruktiv beteiligen. Generell sind Menschen schnell verletzt und fühlen sich angegriffen. Das Medium fördert dies auch, da die persönliche Ansprache, das Non-verbale hier nicht rüberkommt. Ich finde eigentlich, dass bei diesem Thema im Vergleich zu früheren Diskussionen schon ganz gut "auf dem Teppich" diskutiert wurde.
> Es taut!
> TL, Malla



So sehe ich es auch, Malte. ;-)


----------



## Tüdde (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Dann können wir ja jetzt ruhigen Gewissens die nächste Fangmeldung diskutieren :q


----------



## Firefox2 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Hey sagt mal was haltet Ihr hiervon: 


gelöscht vom Moderator! Deine Ebayauktionen zu pushen bringt bestenfalls eine Verwarnung!
Letztes Jahr die Kombo gewonnen und jetzt schon in der Bucht?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Schrott


----------



## Nichtsnutz (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

na dann schaut mal auf den namen des verkäufers!

:vik:


----------



## Tüdde (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

|uhoh:


----------



## mip (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

|peinlich


----------



## Nichtsnutz (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

so und jetzt zurück zum thema.
ich werde morgen denn mal ne mefo fangen und hier ein bischen angeben|supergri

mfg der nichtsnützige:vik:


----------



## Traveangler (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> ich werde morgen denn mal ne mefo fangen und hier ein bischen angeben|supergri
> 
> mfg der nichtsnützige:vik:




möge die 70er mit Dir sein !

Und dann brav hier angeben , is schon fast der 5.2 und noch keine Meldung
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176169


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Für die paar Fische muss man wohl nicht jeden Monat einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Da reicht einer für 3 Jahre.


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

hallo leute 
ich bin nur froh das ihr nicht den februar Thread 
so voll geballert habt 
also alle die dieses weekend los gehen haut schöne fische raus
ich möchte gerne mal wieder was sehen hier 
lg andre


----------



## BB-cruiser (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Du willst was sehen also bitte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





da hast du was :vik:


----------



## finnson (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

keine fangmeldungen mehr?|kopfkrat


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*



finnson schrieb:


> keine fangmeldungen mehr?|kopfkrat




Der Januar ist doch schon lange vorbei...#y


----------

